# I Don't Need it But I Want It



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Do any of you have the PX4 Storm sub-compact? One came into our shop the other day finally and I fell in love with it. I don't need it since I already have a Glock 26 and won't give her up for anything, but I really adore that little Storm. How does it shoot? Just curious.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

SL, I have had one since they first came out and really like it. It is now my EDC and I carry it in a Blackhawk with an extra mag. Shoots very accurately. The only negative I have so far are that the ejected shells come straight up and back. I have had a couple go down my shirt. This get a little hot under the collar if you know what I mean. Not sure if I am the exception or not?

Overall, I really like it and can shoot it very well. Not afraid to carry it and for me conceals well too.

If you like it buy it. You won't be disappointed. Plus it will look good with your Remington, IIRC.....

Didn't you just recently buy a CX4 also????


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

No, I don't own any Berettas but they are on my list of must haves. And I hate to admit this, but I just think the gun is so darn cute! LOL! I'm normally not into the looks of a gun (hey, I own Glocks, looks aren't important to me obviously!) but I just can't get over how cute it is. LOL! 

And I can take some shells down the shirt. I've got some hot shell cleavage scars already, a few more won't hurt.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

For what it's worth, I've heard nothing but good about the PX4 SC. I haven't fired one myself however. I know that they are a little difficult to find (but not impossible, just takes a little searching).


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

If it would've fit my hands, I would've bought one. I couldn't believe a gun that small was so big! I couldn't maneuver the safety, mag release or slide release from a shooting grip. I opted for an HK USPc instead. If it fits your hands, I'd say go for it.

Mel


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*PX4 Subcompact*

I don't own one but have shot one, a 9mm, fairly extensively that is owned by one of the women in a course I teach. With the size of my hands, it is a little small for me, but then so is the Charter Undercover .38 spl I keep in my boot for a last ditch weapon. She kept on and on that I shoot the whole course of fire with it to see what I could do with it at 35 yards. It was acceptably accurate even with the 5 rounds required at 35 yards. I managed to keep them in the K5 zone without trouble. I had zero malfunctions and kinda enjoyed the little thing except the short grip. I wouldn't want to have one as a range gun, but a pocket gun, not bad at all.


----------

